# Help ID those knifes :)



## Rafalwo (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello maybe you've seen those or we'll find some info together


----------



## naitcire (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like a Shigefusa.


----------



## Zweber12 (Apr 27, 2020)

naitcire said:


> Looks like a Shigefusa.



Nope..


----------



## Eitan78 (Apr 27, 2020)

naitcire said:


> Looks like a Shigefusa.


nope


----------



## lemeneid (Apr 27, 2020)

Zweber12 said:


> Nope..





Eitan78 said:


> nope


Do you guys suspect its a knockoff? The kanji looks weird and they certainly do not look anything like Shigs for that matter.


----------



## Zweber12 (Apr 27, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Do you guys suspect its a knockoff? The kanji looks weird and they certainly do not look anything like Shigs for that matter.


I do not know where to start debunking any notion this might be a Shig; fit, finish, kanji, knife profile, handle, box, even the label does not indicate Niigata region as origin.


----------



## naitcire (Apr 27, 2020)

Zweber12 said:


> Nope..


Might not be a real one but the kanji on this knife is a weird version of 重房, the kanji on Shigefusa knives. But yeah the profile and everything is different..


----------



## KenHash (Apr 29, 2020)

naitcire said:


> Might not be a real one but the kanji on this knife is a weird version of 重房, the kanji on Shigefusa knives. But yeah the profile and everything is different..



The first photo on left has the correct 2 Kanji characters. But it does not appear to be authentic. As you correctly point out, the actual way it's written is as appears on the box below.




However Shigefusa uses a very stylized version on their knives. Here is their sign at their shop.




The second photo shows a label which states that the origin is TOSA (province). Tosa is present day Kouchi Prefecture on the island of Shikoku. Shigefusas are made in Sanjou in Niigata Prefecture on the main island of Honshu.
The third photo shows, in additon to a knife which simply does not look like any Shigefusa. But most puzzling is that second character. If that makes any sense to you I would appreciate your advice.
Right now I am convinced this is not a genuine Shigefusa knife.


----------

